# If anyone is interested



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I have an old pc for sale that has a decent motherboard that will overclock well. The mobo is an Asus P5NE-Sli, cpu Intel C2D 2.1GHz, MSI 8600GT 256MB, 17"monitor, stock cooler, crap case, keyboard, mouse and Thermaltake 750w psu. DVD rewriter, exhaust card fan.

I am selling this for £200 (which I think its worth). If anyone wants it let me know but if you are planning on overclocking it I would recommend that you change the case and stock cooler the monitor has a dead pixle but its not noticable unless you have a black wallpaper setup.

I have had this on the auto overclock settings and it managed 2.5GHz. I would think that if you did it automatically you could get 2.7/8

Anyone interested let me know

I am in the UK so UK postage only


----------

